# I Have a Problem!



## Harlequin (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, so! This Saturday (26/11/11) I have to attend a Pokémon-themed fancy dress party. This is problematic for me because I don't have a costume!!!! SO THIS IS YOUR TASK: give me ideas for a relatively cheap and easy to put together costume? plz?

:D

Machop+ are out of bounds, so is vulpix. ANYTHING ELSE GOES

I am considering going as ursaring because my friend has a monkey onesie which I may be able to borrow, so.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 19, 2011)

Jigglypuff? Go inside a large rubber ball, paint it pink and everything else that a jigglypuff has.

Hmm, Squirtle! Get a large shell, and paint your head, arms, and legs blue.

Gardevoir! Dye your hair green, get a long, flowy white dress.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the Gardevoir idea.

If you can't get anything else, go commercial and dress up as a Pikachu.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm probably going to go with arcanine! I can buy a tiger onesie and some other stuff! BUT keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Meowth (Nov 19, 2011)

Go as a Ditto that has Transformed into you.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 19, 2011)

Shuppet! Get an old sheet, cut some eyeholes into it, paint it black. Then, put a funnel or something on your head to make a horn, then throw the sheet over yourself.

Or if you want something from the original 151 (which I assume you might, since this seems like the sort of party that normal people who never played Pokemon past RBY go to) then just do the same thing as with Shuppet, but replace black paint with brown paint, cut a hole for your nose as well as your eyes, and try and find a red nose. Instant Diglett.
edit: oh, and wear sunglasses under your brown sheet to make it look like Diglett's beady little black eyes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 19, 2011)

hitmonchan, clearly.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 19, 2011)

The fact that someone is holding a Pokémon-themed party makes the world a better place

I demand pictures

as for costume ideas, i say charmander. get some orange and yellow fabrics and there you go


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 19, 2011)

A simple masquerade mask that looks like a cubone skull.


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Arcanine is nice


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to _two_ Pokémon themed parties next week! I like the diglett idea, actually! I probably won't use it but it's great to have in the future if I get bored of arcanine. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 20, 2011)

Two in one week? I wish my uni was this exciting... :P


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 20, 2011)

One is with the anime society. It's a joint social with the Japanese society, apparently. I'm not a member of either society because I don't really like anime and I'm not a particular fan of Japan or Japanese culture. I'm only going to that one because my friend is the vice president of the society and since I have to buy a costume for the party on Saturday _anyway_ I figured I'd go to both parties!

One is a birthday party organised by some friends, though. :P 

(ps cardiff is p cool)


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

Butterfree.
wings made of wire and fabric and red glasses
or something


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 21, 2011)

I went with arcanine and right now I'm sat in my living room dressed as one. :D


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol, that sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 21, 2011)

I went to Sainsbury's dressed like it, too! But it's okay because where I live is full of students so this sort of thing is perfectly normal.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 23, 2011)

Just dress up as Mudkip! Everybody likes Mudkip


----------

